# drivers for HP laserjet P1007 in win7



## aQi_g (Nov 7, 2009)

I have installed WIN 7 ULTIMATE , i have a HP laser jet 1007 printer , and i want to install it in win 7 , but HP right now doesn't t provide win 7 compatible drivers for HP lserjet 1007 printers,, so plz provide me the drivers for teh abve said printer..
 regards


----------



## rohit330 (Nov 8, 2009)

Hey its there in HP portal. *CHECK HERE * Same model right?



> HP is committed to providing the best experience for HP products in the Windows 7 operating environment.
> Today, a solution for your product is not available in Microsoft’s Windows 7. However, a full solution driver download will be available in late November 2009.
> HP aspires to provide the most up-to-date information on HP drivers and software. Please check back for updates.


----------

